# Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse



## Bestia (15. September 2008)

*Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

Ja, also wie der Name schon sagt. Äußert hier eure Meinungen zu diesem sehr neuartigen Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Ich persönlich finde es hat was. 
Wenn der PC mal wieder spinnt dann heißt es, ich setz dich an die kalte Luft.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Gehäuse???
das is doch kein gehäuse, das ding is ja vool offen ....

naja mir gefällts nicht! Für einen offenen aufbau zu unpraktisch, sieht ja so aus als ob man trozdem an nichts so wirklich dran kommt, und ein vollwertiges gehäuse ist es ja auch irgendwie nicht -.-


----------



## Fransen (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Hat so ein bisschen den Hauch eines Bench Tabels.

Für ein "Show" Zwecke oder auf einer Lan zum "angeben" bestimmt ganz nett. 
-->>aber für den 24/7 Betrieb lieber ein P182 oder ein LianLi.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

a little too open...


----------



## Bestia (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

 Ja, Gehäuse kann man das eigtl nicht nennen, das stimmt.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Da kann ich doch gleich meine Komponenten so auf den Tisch stellen, verkabeln und nen Ventilator drauf blasen lassen, mit Gehäuse hat das Teil nix zu tun, da wär mir mein Geld zu schade...
No go!


----------



## Fifadoc (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

sieht irgendwie funny aus.
aber für 24/7 wäre es mir auch zu offen. Meine Katze würd das ding total vollhaaren 

€:
hier mal ein review zu dem Teil, da gibts auch Bilder mit Komponenten drin:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article840-page1.html


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Das Ding kann man sich sparen..


----------



## Bestia (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Aber der Lüftereffekt ist nice


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Ich finde das Teil potthaesslich. 
Daemmung ist keine vorhanden, somit wird der PC selbst mit leisen Komponenten recht laut sein.


----------



## Fifadoc (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Ich glaube an Silent-Fanatiker richtet sich das Gehäuse nun wirklich nicht.
So ein Gehäuse MUSS auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Es halt halt den "vorteil", dass man den Gesamten aufbau sehen kann und auch sehen soll. Und für schnelle Umbauten ist das Teil erst recht geeignet.


----------



## kays (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*



Fransen schrieb:


> Hat so ein bisschen den Hauch eines Bench Tabels.



War auch mein erster Gedanke als ich es sah. Für diesen zweck ist es bestimmt sehr gut geeignet doch ich ziehe ein geschlossenes Gehäuse vor


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*



kays schrieb:


> Für diesen zweck ist es bestimmt sehr gut geeignet



Ich hab dafür ne Moosgummimatte für 89Cent ausn Baumarkt, da spart man ne Menge Geld^^


----------



## Fifadoc (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür ne Moosgummimatte für 89Cent ausn Baumarkt, da spart man ne Menge Geld^^



Sieht aber nur halb so professionell aus.


----------



## kays (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür ne Moosgummimatte für 89Cent ausn Baumarkt, da spart man ne Menge Geld^^



Das reicht natürlich auch, doch du weißt ja gibt ja manche Leute die alles haben müssen und diesen zweck erfüllt das teil.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür ne Moosgummimatte für 89Cent ausn Baumarkt, da spart man ne Menge Geld^^



hehe auch net, hab mir eine stück holz umfunktioniert zu ner Mainboardhalterung 

kostenpunkt 0€


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

ich denke eher dass das Teil als "Aufbewahrungsort" für Testsysteme dient.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ich denke eher dass das Teil als "Aufbewahrungsort" für Testsysteme dient.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher



Selbst fuer ein Testsystem ist mir ein normales Case lieber. 
1. Staubt der Kram nicht so zu
2. Duerfte die Laustaerke in einem normalen Case besser sein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*



riedochs schrieb:


> Selbst fuer ein Testsystem ist mir ein normales Case lieber.
> 1. Staubt der Kram nicht so zu
> 2. Duerfte die Laustaerke in einem normalen Case besser sein.



sicher da stimme ich die auch voll zu. aber ich rede eher davon Rechnern die "on the fly" aufgebaut werden. wie etwa benchsysteme. oder du willst das System nur vorkonfigurieren oder auch Testsysteme wie sie bei der PCGH verwendet werden.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Leopardgecko (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Als Gehäuse würde ich das jetzt nicht bezeichnen wollen.
Aber es wäre eine hervorragende Basis für eigene Gehäuseentwürfe.
...mir kommt da gerade eine Idee...


----------



## Fifadoc (17. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*



riedochs schrieb:


> Selbst fuer ein Testsystem ist mir ein normales Case lieber.
> 1. Staubt der Kram nicht so zu



das Ding is so offen, da kannst du ohne aufwand "mal eben" den staubsauger rein halten.


----------



## unhurt (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Also ich finde die "Computerhalterung" (so will ich es jetzt mal nennen) echt nice. 
Sieht verdammt cool aus und ist auf jeder Lan ein Hingucker  

Für Testsysteme einfach nur praktisch und das ultimative "Gehäuse" für Silent-Freaks 


Also mich spricht Antec auf jeden Fall damit an, aber mein absoluter Favorit ist und bleibt natürlich das *Antec Nine Hundred*


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Sieht aber nur halb so professionell aus.



Hm, ich seh grad, auf dem Ding kann man gar keinen Pot installieren...


----------



## adler93 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Sieht verrückt aus^^. Kann man das schon kaufen?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> So ein Gehäuse MUSS auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Es halt halt den "vorteil", dass man den Gesamten aufbau sehen kann und auch sehen soll. Und für schnelle Umbauten ist das Teil erst recht geeignet.



Bei mir steht jedes Gehäuse auf dem Schreibtisch und man sieht auch meine Hardware zum großen Teil und bei mir is ein Umbau eine Sache von 5 Minuten.
Das besste mein Case ist ein Thermaltake Xaser VI.

Mir persöhnlich is das Case zu offen. Da doch lieber ein geschlossenes Case.


----------



## moddingfreaX (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Das Antec Skeleton oder für MiniITX das Antec Mini Skeleton ist auf der letzten Computex vorgestellt worden und noch nicht erhältlich!
Finde die Konstruktion etwas "offen" kann ich mir auch ein paar Stangen Aluminium zusammenschweißen und nen riesen Lüfter oben drauf befestigen! Dann hat sich das 

Wenn alle offenen Räume durch graues Plexiglas geschlossen wären, fände ich das ganze schon wesentlich interressanter


----------



## CrashStyle (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Mir gefällt es nicht so offen!


----------



## riedochs (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

Was soll das Teil eigentlich kosten?


----------



## da_Fiesel (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

hm - sehr exklusiv in der Tat.

Wen das Ding jetzt noch halte Griffe auf der Oberseite hätte, wärs der perfekte "Desktop-Taschen-PC"

Is halt was für individualisten 

Aber kaufen würd ich mir das Ding auch nich...
hat bestimmt nen ordentlichen Preis.

mfg da_Fiesel


----------



## maGic (18. September 2008)

*AW: Der "Wie findet ihr das neue Antec?" Thread*

So ein Ding?!?

besser geschlossene Case, denn so offene Case kann Mobo, Graka und so weiter kann Statische Entladung bekommen und alles wird Schrott,

deswegen traue ich nicht ihm mal zum Testsystem bauen.

My dreamcase is Antec Nine Hundred, daraus wurde nix.


----------



## heroe (18. September 2008)

*Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

Wer immer noch auf der Suche nach dem ultimativ belüftetem Gehäuse ist, wird vielleicht bei Antec fündig?! 

http://www.antec.com/ec/de/pro_en_skeleton.php

http://www.anandtech.com/GalleryImage.aspx?id=2575

Sieht ja verschärft aus und scheint auch äußerst praktisch zu sein. Das beste ist aber,..... die Frage nach dem optimalen Staubfilter hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Klutten (18. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

Deine beiden Links funktionieren bei mir nicht.


----------



## heroe (18. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*



Klutten schrieb:


> Deine beiden Links funktionieren bei mir nicht.


 Habs gefixt... bin manchmal sogar für C&P zu blöd


----------



## KTMDoki (19. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

des Gehäuse sieht ja mal geil aus!

gefällt mir echt gut!

was wirdn des Case kosten?

greetz


----------



## Fifadoc (19. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

alles was mir zu dem gehäuse einfällt hab ich schon hier geschrieben.

je nach zweck find ichs immer noch ok.


----------



## heroe (19. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

hmm... ich hatte extra noch die SuFu bemüht und nach Skeleton gescannt, aber auch die Thread-Vorschau hat nichts erbracht. 

Tel Aviv.... oder wie der Franzose sagt?


----------



## Fifadoc (19. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

wat solls... auf jeden falls hast du nen link zu neuen bildern, die ich noch nicht kannte


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*



heroe schrieb:


> Tel Aviv.... oder wie der Franzose sagt?


Es heißt C´est la vie,  nur mal so nebenbei. 

Aber das Gehäuse ist doch echt mal der Hammer, so was geiles hab ich noch nie gesehen, dafür würde ich glatt mein NZXT Lexa hergeben (naja das wohl eher nich....).

Weiß zufällig jemand was es kosten soll? DIe stylischsten Gehäuse sind ja meist auch die teuersten....


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

Hab die Threads mal verschmolzen. Sorry das ich mich für den (chronologisch) späteren im User-News-Forum entschieden habe, aber das Forum hat irgendwie besser gepasst


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

ich würde auch gerne mal wissen was das gute stück kostet.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

Aber finds schon cool. Die haben die Wände weg gelassen, zur Verbesserung der elektromagnetischen Strahlung!
Der optimale Schlafzimmerpc.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*



k-b schrieb:


> Aber finds schon cool. Die haben die Wände weg gelassen, zur Verbesserung der elektromagnetischen Strahlung!
> Der optimale Schlafzimmerpc.



Radio ist elektromagnetische Strahlung, Licht, Funk..so schlimm wird der PC offen schon nicht sein, denk ich.


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

ich find das sinnvoll wie open air blausäurebehälter, ungesicherte elektrische geräteim wasser und so weiter ..


----------



## heroe (20. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Es heißt C´est la vie, nur mal so nebenbei.


 
Ich weiß,.... und meine dicke Nachbarin hat einen Gang wie eine Gazelle....oder wie heißt das Tier mit dem Rüssel?


----------



## riedochs (20. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*



heroe schrieb:


> Ich weiß,.... und meine dicke Nachbarin hat einen Gang wie eine Gazelle....oder wie heißt das Tier mit dem Rüssel?



Walross?


----------



## stevetheripper (21. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*



riedochs schrieb:


> Walross?



^^

Nein, im Ernst das Teil is ganz lustig um auf ner LAN anzugeben oder für Leute die ihren PC auf dem Tisch stehen haben (unterm Tisch kommts nicht zur Geltung).
Für Leute mit WaKü allerdings absolut nicht empfehlenswert.^^

Wenn ich Platzt auf meinem Schreibtisch hätte würd ichs mir kaufen weils einfach futuristisch aussieht!

Auch wenns schnell verstaubt.

mfg
stevetheripper


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

Ja ist eigentlich schon Krass. In meinem Antec sind Staubfilter drin .. und im nächsten Antec-Gehäuse kommt der Staub locker mal überall hin


----------



## gogle (28. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

was ist das


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*



gogle schrieb:


> was ist das


Ein Auto...
Oder was hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ein Auto...
> Oder was hast du denn gedacht?




der war schön

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Fabian (29. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

Ich finds,wie soll man sagen.. interessant
Aber für 24/7 wäre das nix für mich,und wie issen das mit der Abschirmung?
Also sowas könnte man außerdem mit leichtigkeit selber baun,etwas anders,aber es geht.
Wobei der 25 Cm lüfter hier schon rumliegt


----------



## Otep (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

Hm, habe es mir diese Woche bestellt...
Bin mal gespannt wie es in real ist...
Werde dann mal Bilder usw. posten... und wie die Temps im vergleich zu meinem "alten" Gehäuse sind...


----------



## k-b (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

Die Raumtemperatur von deinem Zimmer?


----------



## jabba_the_hutt (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Antec / Skeleton - das Open Air Gehäuse*

Gott ist das peinlich...
Antec hat bisher gute Gehäuse gebaut, aber das!!!?!!


----------

